# Where to ride in the UK (south)



## Crikey (Oct 2, 2005)

I will be visiting the UK for a month in June/July. We will be in London mostly with a few short trips to Warminster, Staines and maybe Kent and Somerset.

Are there any rides to be had in these areas, even in London? Keep in mind that Australians are used to traveling significant distances to get a ride. I won't be bringing my bike, so I will need to hire. It would be nice if the bike was designed for off-road.

I ride XC. Would also be interested in any events (up to 3hr).

Thanks


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

North and South downs have some great riding..
Wescott cycles do some good routes from their shop.. u can get there by train to Dorking and riding the few miles to the hills

http://www.nirvanacycles.com/routesandrides.htm
http://www.muddymoles.org.uk/ is worth a peek too

Epping forest is within the boundaries of London and has some awesome singletrack in the summer

I ride with http://www.eppinghardcru.co.uk/Forums.html and we are always doing rides in and around London


----------

